# Ply Voyager rough engine



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Is the 'check engine' light on? How many miles are on this car? When was it last tuned up?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

computer chip? That controls everything, yes everything :whistling2:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Some possibilities are
vacuum leak 
EGR valve is stuck.
Fuel filter clogged.
Fuel pump on it's way out.

Read the codes that are in the computer.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> Some possibilities are
> vacuum leak
> EGR valve is stuck.
> Fuel filter clogged.
> ...


In addition, check the PCV, ECT and IAT. You should also use a scan tool and view the data stream.


----------



## wheatski (Sep 19, 2008)

To answer Rehabber, it has 150,000 on it and has not been tuned since I got it a year ago on goverment computer auction and probably wasn't for years before that. It has been running fine for the last year without any problems. Drove it on a 2500 mile trip a couple months ago and no problems. I'm trying to figure out whether to just get a computer module from a bone yard and replace it on the chance that is the issue or spend two or three times as much on a mechanic just to find out its an EGR valve which would be cheaper but way more expensive just to find that out!
Thanks guys!
wheatski


----------



## wheatski (Sep 19, 2008)

And ya, the check engine light does come on when it is having the problem....


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Wheatski: I have a 90 caravan 3.0 liter. I dont know if this will apply to yours but worth checking; There is a built in self test in mine, turn the ignition on and off 3 cycles DO NOT START, just turn key on and off 3 times, on mine the check engine light will flash one or more codes, With the manual it will have those "flash" codes listed and what they mean. If need be get the Chilton for ur car, they have it also.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Your 99 caravan will not display codes without a scan tool. :no: If you live outside of Calif, you can use a scan tool at Autozone for no charge. The code will give you a good starting point for the diagnosis. It is very unlikely that the ECM (computer) is a problem


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Technical Service Bulletens*



wheatski said:


> My 99 Grd Voyager (3.0 3 spd w/ovrdrv) starts and runs but about jumps out of the vehicle and knocks like crazy and won't excelerate (rev up) - it just goes wwwhhhhaaaaaa and won't speed up. It's like it stays choked or overfueled or spark advance is stuck in full advance from start up. The only time it doesn't do this and comes out of it and runs normally is in the early morning when it's still cold (50 or below). Eventually it levels out and will excelerate fine and is drivable. But when I shut it off and then start it again or it's over 50 in the first place it never levels out and it won't even pull itself down the street. It's like when it's cold the the choking process or fuel mixture change for cold start kicks in and changes something so it works right. Otherwise, the "level out" process doesn't happen and it just won't run right. Since it works some of the time I don't suspect a sensor but that could be intermittant too. I suspect more some control that changes idle speed or fuel mix is malfunctioning when it gets a signal to change or the signal is never being sent. Or I have an intermittant problem in the computer!!!
> Anybody got any ideas?
> Thanks,
> wheatski


First thing that comes to my mind is the O2 sensor, paticularily if it's the heated type. The heated type will have 2 or 4 wires coming out of it. And you problebly have two 02 sensors, one at the exhast manifold and the other further down the exhast. 

Granet there could be other wiring/sensor problems and or Engine Controll Modle...

i'd go to your dealer and ask them for a print out of any Technical service Bulletens related to your make and modle, and or any recalls that might be covered for free!!!!!


----------

